# does anyone use cricket wireless as their carrier for the uber driver app?



## littlemisscantbwrong (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm trying to decide if it is a smart choice to switch over to Cricket? I really want to get the 55 a month 10gb data and unlimited text and talk. Are there any other drivers that currently use this carrier? I'm looking at phones on amazon and so far I've like the LG G3 or >>> the IRULU U2 phone 

Does anyone have any input? I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

littlemisscantbwrong said:


> I'm trying to decide if it is a smart choice to switch over to Cricket? I really want to get the 55 a month 10gb data and unlimited text and talk. Are there any other drivers that currently use this carrier?


Cricket uses AT&T towers. I have this $60 plan for 20GB of data on my Nexus phone. Sorry Fuber, still not giving away Spotify even if I have spare GB of data monthly.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

I do. Have the HTC Desire with $50 plan. Works just fine and Google maps GPS much more detailed then Ubers. Takes a little while to get use to if you previously used Ubers iPhone.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I do, Moto G, never had an issue with coverage or speed in Phoenix.


----------

